# Finalmente la arme!!!



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Kiobo, tenía rato de no postear por estos lares pero les quiero presentar a la nueva burra que va a substituir a la fiel Spot. La empecé a planear desde Octubrre del año pasado, estaba lista desde finales de Enero pero hasta ahora la pude traer a México. La neta me ganaron las ganas de probar este rollo de las 29ers, ya les platicaré que tal anda. Lo que si les puedo decir es que está tan chida que casi da pena sacarla a la tierra!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> KLo que si les puedo decir es que está tan chida que casi da pena sacarla a la tierra!!!


Que bueno, porque eso es precisamente lo que vas a hacer! No sacarla a la tierra!!! :lol:

Mejor me callo, porque me puse a pechito... :skep:

Si, esta chida y por fin te decidiste por unas ruedas de tu tamaño. El Tigerdog siente la suya naturalita y seguro que a ti tambien te va a sentar bien la rueda grande.

Felicidades... diria que me gusta si no fuera una Turner. Enhorabuena!:thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias mi Warp, ya te platicaré que tal las ruedas grandes pero de entrada tienes razón en que no la quiero ensuciar!!!  Ni hablar, le haré otra buena sesión de fotos de día y este fin la pondremos en acción!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mucha suerte... que lastima de ese rayón que tiene la bici abajo del tubo de asiento...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mucha suerte... que lastima de ese rayón que tiene la bici abajo del tubo de asiento...


Jajaja, ahora en que andas mi querido Roberto??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Jajaja, ahora en que andas mi querido Roberto??


En una Turbo que se la encontré en la calle...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En una Turbo que se la encontré en la calle...


UFFF! Menos mal, pensé que habías cambiado la bicla por una scooter!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cuando la vas a probar? aunque sea en Chapultepec junto al lago, pero por lo menos avisa que tal se te gusto.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cuando la vas a probar? aunque sea en Chapultepec junto al lago, pero por lo menos avisa que tal se te gusto.


Este fin, estoy contando los días para probarla!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Esta chidisima esa Sultan !!!

Ya la probaste ?

Seria interesantisimo que nos platicaras una comparacion con tu otra Turner Spot.

Realmente la calidad de Turner es insuperable y una vez que tienes una, es dificil cambiar a otra marca, cuando mucho cambias de tamaño de ruedas. 

De los componentes que le pusiste, ni hablar lo mejor de lo mejor, bien Felicidades.

Nada mas por el manubrio de carbon, que yo ya no confio en ellos, un conocido de rodadas, con muchos años de experiencia, se acaba de dar una supercaida con fracturas en la cara porque se le rompió un lado del manubrio, al jalarle para pasar un obstaculo y ya ni para que les cuento.

Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mada, una pregunta, que rotores le pusiste a los Louise?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oye, por lo menos pruebala este domingo en el ciclotón... digo, por que esperar que la pruebes en el monte a la mejor esta mas difícil...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sigo sin probarla :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: he estado viajando bastante estos días y el fin se me dificulta escaparme... Eso si, este fin no se salva del estrenón en la Montaña. 

En la calle ya la saqué a darle un par de vueltas de 1 hora; la neta si se siente que mantiene mejor el paso pero hasta que no le entre a lo duro no reporto!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Nada mas por el manubrio de carbon, que yo ya no confio en ellos, un conocido de rodadas, con muchos años de experiencia, se acaba de dar una supercaida con fracturas en la cara porque se le rompió un lado del manubrio, al jalarle para pasar un obstaculo y ya ni para que les cuento.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Dr Foes


Nunca he tenido bronca con los manubrios de carbón, de hecho traen alma de aluminio, además, el aluminio también falla catastróficamente; sólo que lo uses de titanio o acero.


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

ese ***** es espectacular y los detalles en rojo ni se digan, el carbono es mejor que el alumino por mucho aparte de ser mas ligero absorbe mejor las vibraciones, tiene mayor resistencia a la fatiga, solo que lo fisures por un mal apriete no dudo tengas que hacer una visita urgente a tu odontologo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> ese ***** es espectacular y los detalles en rojo ni se digan, el carbono es mejor que el alumino por mucho aparte de ser mas ligero absorbe mejor las vibraciones, tiene mayor resistencia a la fatiga, solo que lo fisures por un mal apriete no dudo tengas que hacer una visita urgente a tu odontologo


Si, los colores estan bien... si le hubiera puesto detalles dorados, ahi si mis respetos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Si, los colores estan bien... si le hubiera puesto detalles dorados, ahi si mis respetos


La Spot la tengo con detalles dorados tipo PIMP MY BIKE!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> La Spot la tengo con detalles dorados tipo PIMP MY BIKE!!!


Ah, no, el grado sutil es importante en lograr la combinación perfecta entre *****, rojo y dorado...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ah, no, el grado sutil es importante en lograr la combinación perfecta entre *****, rojo y dorado...


Sexy...










Vulgar...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

....Me quedo con el ***** con acentos rojos... no tengo el factor de padrotez para añadir el dorado...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> ....Me quedo con el ***** con acentos rojos... no tengo el factor de padrotez para añadir el dorado...


Mira, algo asi como esto:










Digo, le puedes poner detalles grises....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, algo asi como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, algo asi como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está Shida! Cuando les vamos a dar unas vueltas? Digo para ensuciarlas tantito...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Está Shida! Cuando les vamos a dar unas vueltas? Digo para ensuciarlas tantito...


La mia esta re sucia.... lo que pasa es que el Photoshop funciona muy bien....

:thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Esta preciosa esa Sultan !!! y la conbinación y detalles en rojo de primera !!!!!!


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

De verdad preciosa, felicidades.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

xpro1967 said:


> De verdad preciosa, felicidades.


Gracias, ahora si ya le he dado sus buenas enlodadas pero la he disfrutado mucho. Lo único que he pensado en cambiar es mandar a Push el amortiguador de atrás, como que se te termina el recorrido de golpe al final. Estoy malacostumbrado a la Spot con el amortiguador Pusheado...


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

esta mona


----------



## fran1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

espectacular la turner!! por España se ven pocas.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias. Ahora si les puedo dar comentarios ya que la he tenido en activo varios meses y puedo hablar con autoridad 

Primero que nada hay que decir que si cuesta un poco hacer el cambio a las 29s... se manejan diferente que las 26 en algunos puntos críticos pero es cuestión de acostumbrarse pues no es nada del otro mundo. 

La primera cosa que nota uno es la facilidad al rodar, no te atoras con obstáculos pequeños y mantiene mejor el momento en el plano, subidas leves y por supuesto bajadas. Cualquiera que viva en lugares relativamente planos debería de considerar seriamente las 29 pues en esas aplicaciones son superiores sin duda.

Donde uno tiene que acostumbrarse es en las subidas muy empinadas. Mi estilo de pedaleo era mucha cadencia y poca fuerza, ahora tengo que usar un poco más de fuerza y menos cadencia. Nada del otro mundo ni tienes que dejar las rodillas en la subida, sólo es cuestión de adaptarse. Eso si, no dejes de pedalear y vas a estar bien, si bajas el rimo te vas a quedar parado... 

Otro punto que me costó adaptarme fue la bajada. Mientras en la 26 iba escogiendo las líneas más fácilmente, en la 29 hay que usar más el peso para ir cambiando, pero sobre todo tienes que dejarla ir y aprovechar las ruedotas que pasan sobre lo que les pongas en frente. 

En conclusión estoy disfrutando mucho la bicla pero no diría que es mejor que la 26, sólo que es diferente y ya. Ya entrados en gastos por mi altura y gusto personal creo que si prefiero la 29, pero se la dejo a cada quién pues en gustos se rompen géneros! :thumbsup:

PD No sé si es la bicla o soy yo pero estoy bajando mejor que nunca!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Siempre "*pusheaste*" el amortiguador?
El Monarch by Push está a muy buen precio y con buenos comentarios de su funcionamiento y casi al precio de mandar el tuyo a Push.
Felicidades por el bicicletón.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias, fíjate que no estaba muy contento con el amortiguador de fábrica pues tenía el RP23 con la manga de bajo volumen. Para mi peso o lo traía con mucha presión y mal desempeño en golpes suaves, o con baja presión y con una curva muy empinada al final. Me fijé que el tamaño del amortiguador es el mismo que el de la Spot vieja por lo que les pregunté a los de Push si lo podía usar como estaba; me dijeron que si y ahora ya es otra historia; lo mejor es que no gaste nada!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Me fijé que el tamaño del amortiguador es el mismo que el de la Spot vieja por lo que les pregunté a los de Push si lo podía usar como estaba; me dijeron que si y ahora ya es otra historia; lo mejor es que no gaste nada!


Canibalizaste la Spot? :eekster: Bueno, de Spot a Sultan queda en familia.
Nuevamente felicidades.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que suerte tienen los que no se banan...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Canibalizaste la Spot? :eekster: Bueno, de Spot a Sultan queda en familia.
> Nuevamente felicidades.


Jajaja, ahora me andan queriendo comprar la Spot pero me duele dejarla ir... :yawn::sad:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Jajaja, ahora me andan queriendo comprar la Spot pero me duele dejarla ir... :yawn::sad:


Dejala ir... honestamente no creo que la Sultan no cubra el espacio de la Spot. O dicho de otro modo, no creo que la Spot haga algo que la Sultan no puede hacer.

Ya mejor guarda esa lana para cuando Turner saque la RFX (2015, creo). Ahorita tienes dos bicis que hacen lo mismo en diferente sabor.

(Y te quedo mas chingona la Sultan...)


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Si, la verdad. Te Quedo muy fregona y si ya le agarraste el paso a la 29
Ps a soltar la Spot


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, pues te felicito porque está hermosa tu bici. 
En donde vives? igual y algún día rodamos por acá. 

saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Pues si, habrá que soltar la Spot, aunque vamos a ver si como roncan duermen... es decir cuanto me van a pagar! Generalmente ruedo en el Desierto de los Leones. ¿Cuando la armamos un domingo o un Sábado?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

sabado o domingo yo estoy puesto, nomas que no sea el siguiente porque no voy a estar jeje. psycho ya es todo un conocedor de las mas reconditas veredas, que el diga cuando y a donde


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Realmente quien me las enseña (las rutas) es Gerardo y otros cuates (como la del Tunel de Tiempo que está muy buena). 
Pues yo puedo cuando ustedes puedan ja ja! yo salvo que algún imprevisto con un bizcochito me lo impida, puedo rodar sábado y domingo. 
Pónganle fecha!. 
Este sábado Gerardo y su servidor vamos a ir el sábado a las 8:30 y estamos pensando en San Miguel para hacer condición porque no rodamos el fin pasado pero podemos hacer otra ruta si ustedes gustan.
saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Están muy rudos, cómo que dar la vuelta al San Miguel para agarrar condición!!!!  Si vamos se van a tener que acordar que van con un cuarentón con 3 niños!!! jajaja


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Señor, 

No te creas, subimos al San Miguel pero cada quien a su paso así que no hay bronca. Este fin yo ya no fui, pero si gustas, este fin sí rodamos, como ves? 

Gerardo puede los sábados, Jack y yo cualquier día así que tu dí. 

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

solo tengo que esperar a que llegue mi suspension y llevar a armar los rines "nuevos"...

saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Uff .. muy bonita, justo como yo la armaria .. bueno no .. yo estoy muy A-Fox-isado


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

La Neta es que se me hace mejor precio/calidad la RS. Pero hace rato no pruebo una Fox

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=19.377902,-99.279491


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Hermosas bicis las dos (la Turner y la Knoly)! Felicidades!
Saludos!


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

estan de poca!! me gusta mas la turner!! ademas buenisimas fotos!! manejando el DOF, y todo eso!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias, es un lente de 50mm 1.4, saca unas fotos muy chidas

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=19.378102,-99.277937


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Felicidades. Muy wapa.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja.
Estoy armando una Turner y estaba pensando ponerle detalles en rojo como tu bici, pero que bueno que vi este post, sino me hubiera quedado igualita a la tuya. Mejor voy a cambiar de tema de colores, para que no pienses que te copie.

Saludos


----------

